# Connexion Orange internet 56k avec G4 quicksilver



## Snook (23 Février 2009)

Bonsoir à tous.

Alors, je me suis inscris ici pour vous poser une question après pas mal de recherche (macgeneration et google) et de prise de tête sur le G4.

EN effet, je viens d'acquérir un G4 quicksilver (enfin ça y ressemble, mais légèrement vert, désolé je ne m'y connais pas vraiment en mac ^^') aujourd'hui, habitant à la campagne, j'ai encore le bas débit, je suis donc chez Orange Internet en 56K.
Jusque là tout va bien, donc sur le pc, pas de soucis ça marche, mais sur mac, impossible de le faire marcher.
J'ai Tiger 10.4.

Il me parle d'un cable débranché mais c'est bien branché pourtant :/ et il me parle d'un protocole PPPoE, pourtant il n'y a rien qui ressemble à ça sur mes identifiants, j'ai seulement le nom du founisseur (Orange internet), le numéro de téléphone (0860888080) l'identifiant de connexion commençant par fti/ et le mot de pass de connexion.

Voila, je vous demande si vous avez une idée pour faire marcher tout ça ?  merci à vous et très bonne soirée/nuit à vous tous.


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Février 2009)

PPpoe c'est la facon dont tu dois connecter ton mac... dans les preferences reseau  il y a plusieurs possibilité de config... il te faut crée une config ensuite tu saisiras tes identifiants

tu dois avoir dans reseau "modem interne"


----------



## Snook (23 Février 2009)

Bonjour et merci à toi.
Alors je suis allé voir et je n'ai pas trouvé "modem intégré", j'ai trouvé "éthernet intégré", qui me signale un peu plus loin que ce cable est débranché.
J'ai essayé à plusieurs endroits de configurer la connexion et de tester ça me met toujours "échec de connexion au serveur PPPoE" ou un truc du style comme quoi il ne trouve pas les serveurs PPPoE. :/


----------



## demougin (23 Février 2009)

si ta machine ne signale pas de modem interne, c'est qu'il n'y a peut être pas de modem dans ta machine, vérifie cela avant de t'arracher les cheveux sur les réglages


----------



## Snook (23 Février 2009)

D'accord, j'y pensé au fait qu'il n'y avait pas de modem interne, mais j'pensais aussi que les G4 Quicksilver avaient tous la même config c'est pour ça.

Bon apparemment il n'y a pas.
J'ai un modem 56k, mais les fiches ne vont nul part sur le mac.

Donc où trouver ce qu'il faut ? Vous pensez que ça, ça serait bon pour le G4 que j'ai ?

Merci à vous et encore désolé de vous déranger.


----------



## demougin (23 Février 2009)

il existe un modem apple à brancher sur une prise usb, qui marche bien sur ma vieille charrue g4 (voir applestore)


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Février 2009)

voir là http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MA034Z/A?mco=MzE2OTkyNw


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Février 2009)

sinon pourquoi ne pas mettre le mac en réseau avec ton PC... via un câble ethernet   comme ça tu récupère a connexion de ton PC...  Et ton PC il est connecté comment à internet?  modem interne ou externe?


----------



## Snook (28 Février 2009)

D'acc merci beaucoup à vous 

Sinon je ne l'accorde pas avec le pc car ils ne sont pas dans la même pièce ^^, encore merci.


----------

